# Is this normal? Cat spay incision...



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it normal for the incision to gap and bleed a little with internal stitches (no skin stitches at all)? Kitty has been eating, loving on us like crazy and appears to be doing just fine... but I've never had to deal with these types of stitches before. She was spayed through our local TNR program and I wasn't told what to expect. I guess I should have asked, but it's past midnight and there's no calling them now...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

What do you mean by gap? And how much blood is a little? If there are internal sutures then they should have glued the incision together on the outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

I mean it gaps open at the top in certain positions. The blood is not gushing out, nor is it constantly dripping, but there are spots on her towel and I had to wipe some off her belly earlier, which was when I noticed the gap.

She was crated initially, but wouldn't settle down in there, so we let her out. She calmed down immediately, but she has been hiding in a closet for the past few hours, which has me worried even more...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe call your vet when they open and ask if it would warrant bringing her in to check on her. Without seeing it I'm hard pressed to say one way or the other. When in doubt always err on the side of caution. 

Did they send you home with a paper with things that may happen or what you could do or expect?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

I called the emergency vet and was told that a small amount of seepage shouldn't be of concern, but for all I know my idea of "a small amount" could be "a lot" of seepage... 

The procedure was done at the SPCA, so I'll be calling them as soon as possible. It's incredibly difficult to talk to an actual person when calling there, though. Sigh. 
As for information, they typically only tell you to keep the cat inside for two weeks and that's it.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A cat that hides in the closet when she wasn't before is a red flag to me; she may be feeling sick and/or in pain. Is she also off her food? I would take her to a vet to be checked over to make sure she isn't running a fever and has not developed an infection.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would get it looked at. A gap can let in bacteria. Watch for signs of infection and/or fever, but I would get it checked asap just to be sure.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been through this myself with the SPCA. My cat's incision did not bleed or have gaps though. Your cat may have been licking the wound, keep an eye out for that. You may need to get a cone to prevent her from pulling stitches and getting an infection. If this is a new cat she could be hiding because she doesn't know the environment. It's hard to say not knowing her. I would at least put water and food in the closet where she is hiding. If she stops eating, then definitely you need to see the vet. 

The Montreal SPCA does not answer the phone but they have a very efficient walk-in clinic for new adoptions, which only costs an initial administrative fee of $10. Going for a quick visit would also reassure you.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

She was not adopted at the SPCA actually. I took her there myself to be spayed. She was (presumably) abandoned outside by a previous tenant. I have her three kittens as well, but they have been with me since early November... foster failures x3

She does come out of hiding to eat and drink (and be petted). I must say the little ones are quite a handful, so maybe she just wants some peace? She does lick her belly, but not the incision site itself.

I contacted the program coordinator. Hopefully I can go in to have it checked soon.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope you'll give us an update on her condition.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

I would really keep an eye on the incision if she licks her belly, since you may not see her lick the incision itself but she may still do it. Also, it sounds obvious but if the gap gets bigger or if she has pulled the abdominal sutures you need to see a vet asap (see image here: Spaying Cats - a complete veterinary guide to feline spay surgery.).

And yes, please keep us posted if you can.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, she has been out of the closet all day and night, following me around, headbutting everything in sight, grooming her kittens, eating a lot, and being an overall cutie pie. Currently, she is in my lap, purring like a motorboat.
There hasn't been any more blood and the incision is looking good and clean; no swelling, no redness... The gap is still there, though, but no bigger. I haven't heard back from the SPCA yet, so I'll just monitor her closely for now. She seems fine... Hopefully she stays that way. If not, she will definitely be taken to my regular vet.


----------

